# Wanting To Lease A DTG Printer, Need Info!!!



## mobilemaxent (Sep 23, 2007)

I am wanting to lease a DTG printer, but I have no clue what is involed in the process. What would be a good machine to start with? What are the downfalls. Any info would be usefull.


----------



## kepps2813 (Sep 27, 2007)

Max, Probably the best for you to do is decide on which printer you want then contact that company as I'm sure they could handle your lease for you. Swf east is who I went thru. Very good people. I have a Kiosk. It can print on lights and darks although I haven't used any white inks but the option is there when I'm ready. They can set you up with a lease or loan total whichever way you want to go. They offer a training that is free if you buy your machine from them. They are so easy to run I didn't do the training and haven't ran into any problems. But like I said I dont use white ink. If you were going to do that you might want to take them up on training. Good luck to you. Karen


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

my best advice is also to first find the machine you want.. But.. shop around when it comes to leases too.. There can be a differance of several hundreds of dollars monthly from leasing companies.. .. i know when we leased our versacamm the monthly lease payment qoutes we got ranged from 435 a month to 710 a month.. .. It all depends on the company itself, thier rates and how they rank your company.. Most start up companies will pay alot more than an established company..


----------



## mobilemaxent (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you both for your input. Very helpful!!


----------

